# Spot the difference



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

One gust of wind and our photo shoot turned into a farce :


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

They are beautiful. Love the heads on them!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you.
I took this a few moments later. Indi looks so skinny, but I feed him masses of food. I thought I might leave him at home for part of the day so he doesn't get so much running time, but I don't have the heart :-\ 
Why won't it stay the right way round??
I don't understand ???


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!! Even WITH the ears flapping...haha I live right out if Chicago so I get TONS of pics like this!! Haha


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I, personally, love the ear flap pictures. That is really cute!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great pics Vida,

Lovely looking pack, even upside down 

Hobbsy


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope you don't mind, but I was getting dizzy and my neck was getting sore. I love the ear pix....


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Lovely photos Vida..........I nearly dropped my laptop turning it upside down to look at them....LOL..I have the same problems with my photos.. ;D


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Tech dog- How did you do that???
I tried repeatedly :-[


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

Vida said:


> Tech dog- How did you do that???
> I tried repeatedly :-[


.

Note my name.....


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha ha tech-dog.

I dont mind turning my head though, helps with the exercise regime.

Ace photos whichever way up they are, ear flappers of the world unite.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the ears!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ha! I just noticed the cross-eyes today. They absolutely make the picture!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm gonna try again!
My son took these shots today.
The first is titled ' dog on a log '
The second ' more chins than A Chinese phone book'!
I pray they are the right way up :-[

Nearly did it!


----------

